# GH and Diabetes



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,

been a while, nice to be back 

Hope to become a bit more active on the forum.

Question is my mrs has been looking into GH for anti ageing purposes more than muscle growth. She's type 1 diabetic. Does anyone know of any potential problems? She doesnt inject, she has an insulin pump which she has on her 24/7. She basically inputs what she's eaten and it regulates her insulin intake. Pretty good as she can pretty much live a normal life.

Spoken to her diabetic consultant who pretty much said she couldn't condone it but wasn't aware of any danger but didnt sound convinced. All other GP's we've turned to have just said they don't know.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Kesam1 (Nov 13, 2006)

methos said:


> Hi All,
> 
> been a while, nice to be back
> 
> ...


 I'm type 1 and GH sends my numbers soaring and I need to use a lot more insulin per carb. Peptides though are fine for me and make no difference to my ratios


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the reply. Do you find you manage ok then as long as you up your insulin or was it more a case of you leave GH and go with peptides?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting, ive often wonderd myself seem so ive read GH affects insulin sensitivity, looking forward to some responses


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mate sorry to change subject, but my sister is type 1, is 14 and I care for her, and was wondering if your mrs pump gives good numbers. Cheers.


----------



## JC783 (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I find the same. I'm type 1 too and I find I need a lot more insulin when on hGH, usually only for about 3 or 4 hours after injecting. However i seem to be fine if I inject the growth before bed. It's just trial and error regarding insulin requirements but for me, I need twice the amount of fast acting insulin per 10g of carbs during the 4 hours after taking growth, if I have it in the morning


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

GH anatagonises insulin, and so to keep a good hold on her hba1c, and tight control pre,during, and post, she'd need to use a lot more insulin to overcome that actions of the GH. I'm not sure what impact on the body that would have by using extra synthetic insulin

Just for casual interest: GH, cortisol, adrenaline, glucagon are all antagonistic to insulin. Cortisol is highest upon waking and at lunch, which is why typically more insulin is needed with these meals than meals late in the day.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

cheers guys, you've been a great help. Was sceptical whether I'd get an answer but you seem to know your stuff.

@greenspin mate, feel free to pm me and I'd be happy to put you in touch with her. She's a vet in the diabetes field lol and highly recommends the pump as she feels it really did change her life. She'd be better to give any advice etc so drop me a line mate!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

methos said:


> cheers guys, you've been a great help. Was sceptical whether I'd get an answer but you seem to know your stuff.
> 
> @greenspin mate, feel free to pm me and I'd be happy to put you in touch with her. She's a vet in the diabetes field lol and highly recommends the pump as she feels it really did change her life. She'd be better to give any advice etc so drop me a line mate!


Thanks man, I'll get on the case tomorrow!


----------



## Grannyfighter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm off to see a doctor in london later this month to have full endocrine testing before starting GH, its prob best she has an initial consult with a Doctor if she is diabetic. (I'm female!)


----------

